# 2016 LE2 engine needs a Turbo. Which turbo is everyone using?



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The OEM turbo is a Mitsubishi TD02. The Mitsubishi TDxx line really are among some of the most reliable non-diesel turbos.

There are aftermarket upgrades, but they are based around the TD02/TD025 (1.5T Equinox/Malibu) base turbo.

Look into the BNR wastegate actuator if that's your problem with the current one.


----------



## busted33 (4 mo ago)

jblackburn said:


> The OEM turbo is a Mitsubishi TD02. The Mitsubishi TDxx line really are among some of the most reliable non-diesel turbos.
> 
> There are aftermarket upgrades, but they are based around the TD02/TD025 (1.5T Equinox/Malibu) base turbo.
> 
> Look into the BNR wastegate actuator if that's your problem with the current one.


Thanks for the feedback. I just realized that I probably should have placed this in the Gen 2 section as the LE2 appears to be a gen 2 product.

I am shocked to hear that these turbos are some of the most reliable turbos out there when there are so many documented failures. The waste gate on mine is literally wobbling in the the unit and gets really stuck every other time its opened. The car has 53k miles on it. Would an actuator from BNR remedy this issue after the turbo is replaced? As for a source for the OEM turbo, are there any site sponsors that would be recommended to give my money to or is the dealership the best option? Again, thanks for the help!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

You ran across this one being a common failure? Just curious as I have mostly seen the actuators themselves fail and throw underboost codes.

BNR afaik only sells the upgraded turbo that you’d then need a tube for as well.

if you’re just looking for a stock one, GM Parts Direct has been one of my go to sites.


----------



## Jimster480 (11 mo ago)

busted33 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I just realized that I probably should have placed this in the Gen 2 section as the LE2 appears to be a gen 2 product.
> 
> I am shocked to hear that these turbos are some of the most reliable turbos out there when there are so many documented failures. The waste gate on mine is literally wobbling in the the unit and gets really stuck every other time its opened. The car has 53k miles on it. Would an actuator from BNR remedy this issue after the turbo is replaced? As for a source for the OEM turbo, are there any site sponsors that would be recommended to give my money to or is the dealership the best option? Again, thanks for the help!


yes the stock turbo is one of the more reliable ones but the wastegates do fail. So it sounds like your issue is the wastegate and not the turbo itself.


----------

